# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Maxell: Comment conserver vos CD-DVD et Blu-Ray le plus longtemps possible!

## Djug

*Maxell: Comment conserver vos CD-DVD et Blu-Ray le plus longtemps possible!*


Maxell vous dlivre ses astuces pour conserver vos CD, DVD et Blu-Ray le plus longtemps possible  et ne pas perdre vos donnes !



Sil est devenu trs courant de filmer les moments magiques et mmorables dune vie, il est primordial de pouvoir les conserver durablement.



Bien que la plupart des fabricants ou distributeurs de CD- DVD et Blu Ray indiquent une dure de vie suprieure  30 ans de leurs mdias, force est de constater que la ralit est toute autre avec une dure de vie moins longue estime entre 3 et 25 ans selon la qualit de fabrication et le soin accord au support.



Cest pourquoi Maxell dispense ses meilleurs conseils et astuces pour une meilleure longvit.


*Quel disque choisir ? CD, DVD ou Blu Ray?*



Avant denregistrer vos musiques et vos films prfrs, il est important de choisir le disque adapt aux fichiers que vous souhaitez sauvegarder :



- Pour les photos et la musique par exemple, les CD classiques sont parfaitement adapts et vous pourrez ainsi enregistrer en moyenne de 200  400 photos et plus de 250 morceaux par disque.



- Pour les vidos en revanche, les DVD, dont la capacit est plus leve seront un meilleur choix.



- Enfin, le Blu-Ray reprsente une solution darchivage trs intressante pour la haute dfinition, avec des capacits de stockage de 25  50 GO.



*Les astuces de Maxell pour prolonger la dure de vie de vos disques gravs :*



Alors qu lorigine, les fabricants annonaient une dure de vie dune trentaine dannes pour ces supports quasi inaltrables, il est dsormais reconnu quun CD ou un DVD grav natteindra jamais une telle dure de vie : poussire, U.V., rayures lors des manipulations, tels sont les principaux responsables de leur usure.



Voici quelques rgles de bon usage  respecter pour y remdier et viter autant que possible de perdre vos donnes :



- Exposer le moins possible le support  la lumire et le stocker dans son botier pour le protger davantage.



-  Maintenir tout support  une temprature comprise entre 10 et 30C.

-  Privilgier une vitesse de gravure lente.

-  Et utiliser des stylos spciaux, de type marqueurs.



*Le + Maxell : la technologie Pro-X*



Dveloppe par Maxell, la technologie Pro-X certifie une meilleure structure des CD et DVD pour accueillir des donnes dans les meilleures conditions possibles de stockage et darchivage, rendant ainsi le mdia extrmement fiable et compatible avec lensemble des graveurs du march.



Les DVD Maxell sont fabriqus  partir dun  timbre  qui permet une linarit complte de la surface, cl de la compatibilit avec tous les graveurs et lecteurs du march. La technologie Pro-X de Maxell permet une haute stabilit des donnes graves et garantit un stockage des donnes dune dure de 30 ans minimum (dans le respect des normes dhumidit et de temprature).


*A propos de Maxell :*

Depuis plusieurs dcennies, Maxell a su simposer comme le leader mondial sur le march des supports de stockage. VHS, CD, DVD, la socit a particip au dveloppement et  la dmocratisation de larchivage grand public.

Depuis 2000, la socit a pris le virage du numrique et propose une gamme varie de solutions de stockage hybride permettant la lecture de fichiers audio et/o vido. Notamment au travers des gammes cl USB (swivel, ceedo, ) et cartes mmoires (Compact Flash, SD, SDHC, MicroSD, MiniSD,)

Maxell France possde une forte culture dans le dveloppement et la distribution de solutions multimdia.

La socit dispose galement au niveau national dun rseau de distribution fort et dune excellente connaissance du march, lments qui constituent un point essentiel pour le lancement de produits multimdia grand public.



Pour plus dinformations : http://www.maxell.eu

----------

